# Corel photopaint 8



## mikety (25. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Abspeichern.

Wenn ich ein Foto kopiert und gespiegelt habe und es mit dem ursprünglichen Foto kombiniere, kann ich das Gesamtwerk nicht mehr als JPG abspeichern oder exportieren.
Was mache ich falsch?

mikety


----------

